# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Broadcast, Wed, 26 Nov 2014, 2000 EST (8pm EST).

## Davo

Next live broadcast,* Wed, 26 Nov,* 2000 EST (8pm EST).

www.ustream.tv/channel/hyrel

----------


## Jason

So the next broadcast is in November 2015?  :Confused:

----------


## Carlberg

I have checked Facebook and Twitter, both say the broadcast would start 25/11 20.00 EST.
No update on kickstarter..
(my refresh button is getting tired)

----------


## Davo

Thanks, corrected. It is a 2000 hrs tonight, 26 Nov 2014. Sorry for any confusion.

----------


## Davo

Recording: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/55863072

----------

